# Spaceship sci-fi NSFW group RP



## Paintedfoxy (Jan 5, 2019)

hiya! Looking for people to do an RP with. The basic premise is that we will all be abourd this space ship for one reason or another (individuals have influence in how they arrive) and we go on kinky space adventures!

I am creating a discord group for this so that we can have channels for Bios, general chat, and the RP channel.

The group will also have the ability to go to any planet we create and can have its own rules and such.  While this is a NSFW story we can have arching stories.

Server rules are:
Be 18+. NO MINORS
No kinkshaming- If you don’t share the kink don’t participate at that moment.
No harassing of any kind for any reason
Be respectful.


For those interested feel free to drop by the discord and we can descuss further and get some RP going!
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Zero3Delta (Jan 11, 2019)

Come on aboard the FSF Mounted. We don't bite... Unless you're into that~


----------



## Yonell flow (Jan 14, 2019)

everything is coming along nicely, with a lot of new recruits.
the ship should take off as soon as the captain comes back, but that doesn't mean you can't join !
the crew welcomes you aboard the FSF-mounted, may your journey be memorable and your road bumby ^^.


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Jan 21, 2019)

hey hey is this still open or naw?


----------



## Zero3Delta (Jan 22, 2019)

Ezkiel The Watchman said:


> hey hey is this still open or naw?


The leader has been MIA for a while, but we're keeping it alive, feel free to check it out~


----------

